# OB JOYFUL RUNNING!



## badkins (Oct 30, 2003)

Seems like skiing CB is one of those feast or famine places, when its good it's *really *good, and when its bad its *really *bad. Glad to see you guys are having a great year, looking forward to a huge OBJ experience this spring :twisted:


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

Milo -
Does "wall to wall" include Big Hourglass & such or is that going to stay closed. I got in there last year and I'm still having wet dreams over it. And Teo? Hell yeah!


----------



## panaboater1 (Mar 30, 2004)

*winter pics of OBJ?*

does anyone know where I could find some winter pics of OBJ? Also how close to the campground can you get this time of year?


----------



## badkins (Oct 30, 2003)

I've got some pics from May 17 2003, was all excited and got there a bit too early...

http://community.webshots.com/album/75706019yauWZR


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

You can get up to and past the campground with a snowmachine. I have never done this but we talk about how it could be fun to get in there April/early May and do a very early season run using the snowmachines for shuttle (we also joke of a pre-melt crystal gorge trip in the same way). If we get an early season melt like the one last march it could be on. It would be a process/adventure due to the creek(s) melting out and crossing them with sleds (keep it pinned or get wet). We would have to get the water/weather combo right for enough water. It could be fun  pictures/video of OB with 5+ feet of snow on the ground would be sweet. We would probably have to get a daylight start to get in there while the snow is frozen so the machines travel better. Maybe stay over at the Taylor Park Post cabins the night before. - Anyone game for a snowmachine assisted run?


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

Twitch

You have wet dreams over upper ruby chief. You are the mogul king!!!

and I don't know but I highly doubt that third bowl hourglass will ever open to the public as long as H-Bomb is around. I heard that he has had some bad experiences in there. Oh and that collage you made was gay.


later

aaron


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

Aaron - we all miss you too. How is Orange County & the 405?

Waist deep on Berthoud yesterday. Wish you were here...well not really, I hate picking up your gear when you wreck.

Anyhow, the wedge christie thing is really working out for me. I've definitely mastered it on Houston, but Upper Ruby Chief? Whoa there buddy. Maybe on my snow-blades, but definitely not the skis.


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

come on twitch.... you know they could not afford to leave a heli sittin' at the bottom of the hourglass or the bermuda triangle.....it will never open to the public...sik chops only!!!did you hear about the crown on the head wall? 6 foot at least....


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

How about in 13 days? Any Chance H will conquer his fears again?


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

whats in 13 days?? the comp??

-aaron


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

Yup. You coming back to town or do you have to sit this one out in traffic?

Tif & I had a beautiful day today. Good old CO ski & paddle day. Miss ya kid. You should come back for sure May-June sometime though.


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

I'll be "sitting this one out". My pocketbook hasn't let me ski much since i left. The move was really expensive. Kona got stolen and hasn't returned. I haven't even been on a river yet (ocean twice). Kind of depressing. But my Job is alright and the ladies out here kick ass. Enough of that.

We should plan a couple of trips to utah/az/nev this spring. I will be in CO in June for a wedding. I'll probably take a few extra days to boat so gore, park and play, gorge, animas, whatever. so be ready. I may even try to get some sking in between now and then....would you be up for Salt Lake???

-aaron


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

To the person(s) who stole Kona: You will live a long, sorrowful, and meaningless existence on this earth. Then you will die and be remembered as nothing but the person who stole such a wonderful dog. RIH


June. Boating? I guess.
Tif leaves for NZ Thursday & I've got Sun - Wed. SLC sounds good to me. You buying?


----------

